# Looking for cpc position in springfield mo area



## Pnelso3n (Mar 1, 2010)

I graduated from billing and coding in 2006 and I am now going for the RHIT degree graduate in 2011.  Please let me know if there is any openings in the Springfield and surrounding areas.

see Resume

Patricia M. Nelson
660 S. Lipscomb Dr.
Republic MO 65738
417-732-1567 (HM)
(417) 522-4361 (cell)
pnelso3n@att.net

OBJECTIVE:  To pursue a career in which to utilize and combine the knowledge of a Medical 
Coder and medical knowledge for professional advancement to RHIT.M
 Terminology, ICD-9
EDUCATION:

Graduated Glendale High School 
Ozark Technical Community College (OTC) Springfield, MO
Honors: Dean's List. Graduated spring 2006 
AA - Associated degree in Health Information (Coding)
Major courses: Medical Terminology, Microcomputer Applications, ICD-9-CM & CPT
Coding. Health Classification System I & II, HIPAA rules and regulations, communication and
Business math.  Currently going back to OTC to work on the RHIT (Registered Health Info Technician) and graduate with a degree in the year 2012.  Member of AAPC #  01132671 expires Febr. 2011

EMPLOYMENT

MERCY ST. JOHN'S HEALTH PLANS 
Coding Coordinator, EDI/Editing – August 25 2008 – to present 
JOB SUMMARY
Responsible for educating co-workers regarding documentation/coding/compliance guidelines. 
Respond to requests for other co-workers in the CBO  to provide accurate coding and Compliance information.  Responsible for maintaining Cirius (software) cumulative error report. 
Maintain EPIC work queues for provider and master file errors. Work with Clearinghouses.
Trend errors to identify claim issues from all parts of the claims process. 
Creation of new edits based upon trends found in all error pools. Remittance and work with cash accounting dept to receive payments and EOB in electronically
Software used:  EPIC, EMOMED, CIRIUS, CLAIM LOGIC. FTP
o	Performs related duties as assigned
o	Perfect Attendance Record

		Business Office Specialist, Home Care Admin. - May 2007 to August 22, 2008

o	Billing and A/R mgmt for 2ndary and Primary payers
o	Commercial Insurance for DME services
o	Knowledge with HMO/PPO plans
o	Customer service skills making calls to Insurance Co.
o	HIPAA Compliant certified
o	Knowledge of DME billing, HCPCS, and ICD-9 codes
o	Good investigator, fact-finding and problem solving
o	Excellent organizational skills and time management 
o	Work independently and work flexible with processes
o	Software used: Dezine, Star and basic knowledge of  IDX

UNIPRISE (United Health Care Insurance)
1930 W Bennett Springfield MO 829-8400				12/2003 -05/25/2007

Insurance Claims processor

o	Tracr 1 refund distribution / research
o	Front End Key (data entry), fast paced environment, multi task
o	Filing/typing/telephone and communication skills
o	Knowledge of HIPAA Regulations/Medical Terminology-codes
o	Excellent attendance record
o	Microsoft PC, Cosmos, Seamless, Millineum, 10 key, Topse software


Other Job experience
Lake City Craft – Quilling factory Nixa MO – Account Manager 2 years
Viatech/McBee Binders - Springfield MO– Index Supervisor 13 years
U.S. Coast Guard - Hawaii – Yeomen 3rd class petty officer 4 years



                        	                        References


Vicki Jenkins			Kay Engelking	Diane Mitchell
St Johns- CBO		Jordan Valley CHC		3634 W Kingsley
Springfield MO 65802	Springfield MO 65801	Springfield MO 65810
417-829-4264(wk) 	417-831-0150 x 196 (wk)	417-820-7115 (wk)
Provider Application	Medical Coder/billing	Ins. Verification Clrk


----------

